# Another Navigator Saturday.



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that thing is pretty rusty for being in KY. whats up with that ?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> that thing is pretty rusty for being in KY. whats up with that ?


It was on Long Island until 2016.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't run video right now, I am recording something off YT but just looking at the pic - right above your hand knuckles 4 and 5, is that a crack? Awfully looks like it.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> I can't run video right now, I am recording something off YT but just looking at the pic - right above your hand knuckles 4 and 5, is that a crack? Awfully looks like it.


I checked the video. It looks like a piece of sheet metel, maybe part of the floor pan? I don't think it is part of the frame. That structural piece that blocks the fuel filter is rusted bad.

The track bar on this truck is literally flaking off. Probably should replace it and the rear trailing arms. Looking at the video, the bushings on the upper control arms are clearly shot. No wonder my Navigator creaks and groans like an overloaded hay wagon.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

That. Though I don't think it's cracks, just flaking metal. Yes indeed, it's a bit rusted. Nowhere as much as Chevy Cheyenne ( I think) truck I bought from a guy last year. was from Alaska...... Says all, they likely used it on salt water ramps.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Sand blasting, Naval jelly and bitumen undercoating. All you need.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> That. Though I don't think it's cracks, just flaking metal. Yes indeed, it's a bit rusted. Nowhere as much as Chevy Cheyenne ( I think) truck I bought from a guy last year. was from Alaska...... Says all, they likely used it on salt water ramps.


Yeah, that's what I was looking at too. Looks like surface rust, but thanks for pointing it out. Next Saturday, i will shoot a video of the suspension on the rear of the truck. I will jack it up and use 6 ton jackstands. Ramps don't get it high enough off the ground. I started getting nauseated under there with the truck 2 inches from my nose. My jack and jackstands should get it up high enough to at least keep me from getting puking sick.

Saturday I get up around 7 AM and I am the only one awake. That's when I shoot my Navigator videos. 😁


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Get a high speed cordless Dremel type thing and wire brush wheel. Mask/goggles, of course. Take that wheel high RPM to all suspicious looking areas. You will be amazed, how well it will reveal all cracks and such. If in doubt, hand spray water onto those areas. Water soaks into cracks, will show as dark lines.

You remind me of why I bought car lift. I'd go nauseous laying on my back lifting head up. Had it all checked, US, all clear. Still don't know why. Got lift, no problem.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

be carefull working on the street like that.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> be carefull working on the street like that.


I hate not having off street parking. Getting under a car on the street makes me edgy. I changed a starter in a downtown parking garage once and it didn't bother me at all. On the street, forget it. If I have to get under the truck on the street, I will pay somebody to fix it. Maybe that's why I started feeling sick.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This works good enough.
I lightly sanded the area, cleaned it off good then sprayed it.
I left the calipers outside in the open for several weeks.
It started to fail.
So when I used it for the vehicle I did the same but added two coats of paint.
It's been two years and some, still looks good.

https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...-248658/7141673-P?searchTerm=spray+paint+rust


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I looked over the video closely. Two screen shots are attached of the upper control arm. The bushings are shot, and the dust cover on the ball joint is original OEM. No wonder the truck squeaks!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

iirc, you get the whole unit for that.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> iirc, you get the whole unit for that.


Yeah it is a conplete unit. Theoretically you could replace just the bushings, but the control arm assemblies are pretty cheap, even for a Moog.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If your gonna have the parts off that your not replacing.

You could do this then use what I did in reply #12.


----------

